# installing embedded Gentoo on wireless router

## o5gmmob8

Hi all,

I am interested in installing Gentoo embedded on my wireless router which already runs DD-WRT.  I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction to get started.

I'd like to be able to update the software on my router periodically just as you update an OS with security fixes.  I'd also like to be able to more easily pick and choose what software is on the router.

I have a Buffalo wzr-hp-g300nh.

Walter

----------

## dE_logics

Do you have 1.2 GB of free space in the router?

Actually I would suggest you buy a netbook and make it the router instead.

----------

## o5gmmob8

I can boot to a USB drive, so I do have that much space.  I was planning to setup the router in VirtualBox first, then shrink everything down on a squashfs so that it is smaller and read-only.

Walter

----------

## mamac

Hi,

Maybe you should send a message to the gentoo embedded mailing list, those guys will tell you first if you can make it on such a device.

----------

